# Hot Deals/Auction/Craigslist/eBay Find Thread (Gear Only)



## djpharoah

This section needed one so that people don't start cluttering up the 7 string section with gear deals.

So everything that isn't a guitar/bass/instrument goes here.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

``


----------



## djpharoah

Yeah -um this isn't for members and the gear they're selling boss. This is for stuff you find on eBay/Craigslist that might be of some interest to members on here.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Fractile Audio Axe-Fx Standard

Axe-Fx Standard in Tennessee.


----------



## Pish

Fractal Axe FX-Ultra


----------



## natspotats

nick eash from winds of plague is selling his Krankenstein if anyone wants to check that out

Krank Krankenstein 2006 Dimebag Darrell - eBay (item 330465223796 end time Sep-02-10 03:07:42 PDT)


----------



## silentrage

Ibanez Valbee, I remember this was getting some attention here waybackwhen, TMM if you still want one here's your chance!

Ibanez Valbee 5W Tube Amp - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.


----------



## silentrage

JPhoenix19 said:


> Fractile Audio Axe-Fx Standard
> 
> Axe-Fx Standard in Tennessee.



And i'm pretty sure this is sold.


----------



## TMM

silentrage said:


> Ibanez Valbee, I remember this was getting some attention here waybackwhen, TMM if you still want one here's your chance!
> 
> Ibanez Valbee 5W Tube Amp - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.



Still a little rich for my blood, especially for something I really don't need. It's not much more than that new, IIRC. I'll make him an offer, and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## cwhitey2

Found this on craigslist, i know there was some discussion on here about this amp before...I'm not sure if its the same one, but i figured someone might be interested in it. 


Engl 100 Watt Tube Amp Head: rare!


----------



## Morgray

E102 Digital Amp! I believe it's also listed on one of these classified forums but I forget which forum


----------



## cyril v

anyone have a line 6 spider mkii hd100 with the shortboard? looking for a mesa triple rec? lol. if so, heres a link for ya.

Mesa Dual Rectifier 3 channel (trade)

not mine btw, but damn I wish it was.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Axe-Fx Ultra on Nashville's CL for $1700 + Shipping. Pretty sure this is the same as the last one I posted.


----------



## silentrage

What the hell, that's the same guy I bought my std from, and it's been 3 weeks since he supposedly shipped it and I havn't received anything.

Edit:
1 month now, no more correspondances, no axe fx, his address doesn't show on google map.
Just a heads up. 
If by some miracle he turns out to be legit and the item is just delayed, I'll update here.


----------



## Wookieslayer

$125 nice!
Marshall Valvestate 100V Model 8100 Amplifier


----------



## Wookieslayer

$80, one broken speaker tho =P
Crate GX130C Combo Guitar Amp with wheels


----------



## cyril v

just found this earlier.. hopefully someone will give it a good home because it looks clean as hell.

Vintage Ampeg SS 150 Half Stack

I'd snag it myself, but I already have one actually.


----------



## Steve_Kozlowski

mesa boogie road king http://cgi5.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReviseListing&itemid=110615237029


----------



## Wookieslayer

Wow! Randall Titan, 30 min left, only at 90 bucks!

I have one of these, I recommend if you want some classic Randall SS tone with nice clarity in the notes

Randall Titan Electric Guitar Head 300 Watts!!!! - eBay (item 380293895558 end time Dec-05-10 17:00:22 PST)


----------



## cyril v

Just saw this a second ago.. I've got pair myself they are quite the bang for the buck.

1 Pair of Yamaha HS80M Studio Monitors HS 80 M HS80


----------



## Wookieslayer

Randall V2, a bit beat up but looks fine. North Las Vegas, only $200 

Randall V2 Head (No Footswitch)


----------



## JamesM

SOMEBODY FUCKING BUY THIS.



Grace m801 Mic preamp


GOD I wish I could.


----------



## Albionic

marshall 9100 £299 uk ebay too bad xmas left me broke 

Marshall 9100 Valve Power Amp Dual Monobloc on eBay (end time 14-Jan-11 13:04:10 GMT)


----------



## MatthewK

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but music123 has some pretty ridiculous deals on Orange right now. A few things are 3 or 4 hundred off.


----------



## AvantGuardian

MatthewK said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but music123 has some pretty ridiculous deals on Orange right now. A few things are 3 or 4 hundred off.


 
Wow, the Thunder 30 head is on sale for $799... Hmm...


----------



## Albionic

saw this on ebay i use one myself and i really like it 

Zoom 9150 Valve DSP Guitar Effects Unit FX on eBay (end time 30-Jan-11 21:10:35 GMT)

and here is a small review i did of it 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ople-budget-shopuld-concider-zoom-9150-a.html

anyone who buys this should bear in mind that it will probably need a new battery they are very cheap but they are soldered in and i'd guess you would have to contact zoom for one. i'd suggest buying a battery clip from maplins and fitting it (cant remember the battery part no. off hand )then you can fit a standard batery with no solder tags 

if anyone here does get this i have a pdf of the manual i can send 

i hesitated to post this as i considered buying it as a spare


----------



## adrock

Mesa Boogie DC2 1x12 combo

this is a pretty crazy deal. i really wish i had my income tax return so i could pick it up.


----------



## yingmin

Guitar Center in Bakersfield, CA has an Ampeg VH-140C 2x12 combo for $199, which seems like a pretty good deal from what I could see on eBay. Get that Dying Fetus/Suffocation tone you've always wanted!


----------



## ryan9896

brand new in the box hughes & kettner Switchblade for $575 or best offer, with footswitch. never been used in Massachusetts....

Hughes & Kettner Switchblade 100 all TUBE Amp with 432 MIDI footswitch


----------



## Thisisthewill

IF YOU LIVE IN MAINE:

Peavey 6505+ 60 watt 112 combo

$350 for a 6505+ combo is a rad deal, but these are heavy as balls. Do what I did, cut it in half and you've got a nice 60 watt head.


----------



## teabagger

Ibanez RG1527 - 7 string guitar - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## JP Universe

quick get this AxeFX Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra preamp (AxeFx Axe Fx) | eBay


----------



## highlordmugfug

It hurts me to share this, because I want it sooooooo bad.
Sunn 2000S Bass Head Amp 6550 Tubes
Someone get this now.


----------



## JP Universe

haha Axefx is gone, if that could have been shipped international it was mine!!!!


----------



## cyril v

apparently this is all I post about in here... lol

Ampeg SS150 Guitar Amplifier SS-150 High Gain 2 Channel Amp Metal USA


----------



## highlordmugfug

This IS a guitar, but I don't where else this would go...

Schecter Synyster Custom Electric Guitar - eBay (item 270727218536 end time Apr-04-11 13:50:21 PDT)
$500 for a guitar that's $999 new? 

Repping this for a friend that's trying to sell it.


----------



## JPhoenix19

TC Electronic Nova Dynamics for $119 today on Musicians Friend.


----------



## JPhoenix19

TC Electronic G System in the Nashville area. $850


----------



## Hollowway

VHT Ultra Lead Head and Cab

Awesome deal on a UL and FB.


----------



## Albionic

Peavey Classic Series 50/50 Power Amp and Digitech 2120 | eBay UK


killer rig


----------



## Albionic

Peavey Classic Series 50/50 Power Amp and Digitech 2120 | eBay UK


killer rig


----------



## habicore_5150

any Tennesseans wanna pick this thing up?

Fractal Audio Axe-FX


----------



## Wookieslayer

Pretty sure this is COW himself selling his amp... if I didn't already have my T2 I may have done this. Who else owns two Archetypes from Venice lol.

Randall V2 Archetype Amplifier


----------



## zetzga

my friend selling his Axe Fx Ultra 120 positive feedback, buy with confidence, offers welcome

http://cgi.ebay.de/Axe-FX-ULTRA-min...essional_RL&hash=item4aab4b82ca#ht_982wt_1143


----------



## LetsMosey

Peavey Windsor all-tube amp head. Not my amp, but a guy I know here in town. Not sure if he's willing to ship anywhere, but it wouldn't hurt to ask... but if you're local, this is a great deal. 

All Tube Peavey Windsor head


----------



## MNhahn

Hey, I didn't see a spot for 6 string ebay listings so.

Ibanez 1421F with BKP miracle mans


----------



## Djent

Mesa Dual Rectifier 2 CH.

If you're near Philly, nail this down now!!
Dual Rectifier (2 channel), $850


----------



## mgcasella

Gotoh 510 21:1 tuning machines on eBay! I just found this and there's only 2 hours left!

There's a set of 6 in Cosmo Black.

The bid is only at $36.00 and there's no reserve!

I can't get the link to work so just go to eBay and search "Gotoh 21:1"


----------



## Albionic

VINTAGE ROOST 4X12 GUITAR/BASS SPEAKER CAB/CABINET | eBay UK


----------



## Sepultorture

For all the Toronto and area folks looking for a used but definitely inexpnsive AXE FX ULTRA

AXE FX ULTRA


----------



## Albionic

this is one hell of a deal buy this nowand stop me from hammering my overdraft
must .......resist ......gas...please someone help me and buy this before i do

Mesa Boogie Simul-Class 2:Ninety Stereo Tube Power Amp | eBay UK


----------



## arcadia fades

ENGL POWERBALL 

ebay uk.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hollowcrown88/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

HUGHES AND KETTNER ATTAX 4X12 400 WATT SLANT CAB! BIN - eBay (item 180698020643 end time Jul-25-11 18:42:21 PDT) pretty cheap given upgraded hardware.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Peavey Bandit Transtube 1x12 80 Watt Guitar Combo Amp! - eBay (item 180700619525 end time Jul-31-11 20:01:45 PDT)


----------



## CrazyDean

Mesa Boogie Solo Head Tri-Rec


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

This is a really good deal on the EVH 5153/5150 III:
HELLO MUSIC


----------



## Albionic

Unbelievable bargain 

Preloved | engl 2x12 speaker cab slanted e212 for sale in Barnstaple, Devon, UK


----------



## Hellschock

RANDALL GUITAR AMP HEAD (V2H 400 WATT TUBE) BUY IT NOW | eBay


----------



## Djent

Peavey 5150 Head (Incredible/Just Serviced)

Script 5150
$550


----------



## Larrikin666

Petrucci, Vader, EV, Ibanez, and Line 6


----------



## Leuchty

Peavey 6505 with ISP Decimator. CHEAP!

Ebay Australia. Sydney.

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## ACE IT UP

Mesa, AZ. Mesa Boogie Dual Rec and Roadster!

Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier 3-Channel 100 Watts

Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Roadster 4-Channel 100 Watts


----------



## Hyper-Rob

Axess Electronics GRX4 guitar router/ switcher | eBay

and

Axess Electronics MFC5 MIDI foot controller | eBay


----------



## pedalcollector371

Anyone got a Digitech XP300 up for grabs?


----------



## dime3334

Used Ibanez Edge, 6 string :

FLOYD ROSE -IBANEZ EDGE


----------



## troyguitar

Peavey Windsor Tube Amp Head | Musician&#39;s Friend

Comes with an OK preamp section that you can use too if you want


----------



## zilong

Peavey 6505 112 60W 1x12" Tube Combo Guitar Amp Black 886830262883 | eBay

I don't think you'll find a better deal on a 6505+ 112 combo. You should get it so I don't stop saving up for whatever it is I'm hoarding money for.


----------



## JP Universe

Ibanez Herc Fede PAW Swirl body for RG Jem UV andVai fans! LOW PRICE! | eBay


----------



## oniduder

SHITTY LINE 6 HEAD

awesome price and i'm sure a cool duder to deal with!

yaaay internet anonymity 

regards and lulz


----------



## Wookieslayer

oniduder said:


> SHITTY LINE 6 HEAD
> 
> awesome price and i'm sure a cool duder to deal with!
> 
> yaaay internet anonymity
> 
> regards and lulz







> I AM GAY AND LOVE BIG BALLS IN MY ASS


----------



## mustache79

Agile Septor 828 8 String Electric Guitar | eBay


----------



## Wookieslayer

FS/FT 1986 Peavey Butcher All Tube Head *Made in USA* $250 wow!


----------



## Fraz

Line 6 Pod X3 for sale in Christchurch, Bournemouth | Studio & Live Music Equipment for Sale | Gumtree.com

A good friend of mine is getting rid of his pod x3 bean. Had to put it up here because he's listing it at £80!!


----------



## Larrikin666

Sweetwater has 3 Mini Rectos for $750. Thought someone here might appreciate that.

Mesa/Boogie Mini Rectifier Twenty-Five (Silver Diamond Plate) Used | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Styxmata

RME FireFace 800 brand new, this store is selling one more for $1400 with make offer. Just scored one for $1150!! after haggling around with him. Give it a shot.

RME Audio Fireface 800 Digital Recording Interface 874792004108 | eBay


----------



## JamesMT

Does anyone have one of these? Rockcase RC 10860 GU/FL Chest Case 3 - Thomann UK Cyberstore

It'f obviously a huge rip off of the Scott Dixon cases....


----------



## kylendm

Mesa Single Rectifier Rect-O-Verb | eBay


----------



## TheProgWay

Eventide Pitchfactor w/ warranty - Calgary Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.

Eventide Pitchfactor - Calgary/Canada


----------



## mustache79

IBANEZ RGTHRG2 H.R. Giger Electric Guitar W/ CUSTOM GIGER HARD CASE | eBay


----------



## wizbit81

^^ Seller has only one feedback, I wouldn't trust that personally.


----------



## djpharoah

Guys are posting their own warez in this thread - next one I find will get a week nap as it's direct violation of the rules posting your OWN gear on here because you do not meet requirements for the classifieds.


----------



## HighGain510

mustache79 said:


> IBANEZ RGTHRG2 H.R. Giger Electric Guitar W/ CUSTOM GIGER HARD CASE | eBay



Stuff like this isn't even a hot deal, why is it in this thread? That's the photo top Giger, not the more expensive one. Those are CHEAP guitars, this thread is meant for good pieces of gear at great prices.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I didn't find a hot deals thread at the pickups forum, so let me know if this is not the place for this post.

*One day sale, today only!!!!* EMG 81x, 60x custom set on sale @ Musicians Friend for $156.99 down from $229.99, that's quite a sale.

Link, here: 
EMG 81X/60X Custom Humbucker Set | Musician's Friend


*EDIT:* The sale price is still in effect, but I am not sure for how long.


----------



## Aftermath1

Fractal Axe FX2 with MFC-101 and Atomic amp and CABS - flightcased! Pro Rig!!! | eBay

Amazing AXE FX 2 deal here, also included MFC101, ATOMIC amp and cabs and flightcases.

Someone needs to snap that up, the AXE FX 2 alone sells for just under that.


----------



## 3074326

Aftermath1 said:


> Fractal Axe FX2 with MFC-101 and Atomic amp and CABS - flightcased! Pro Rig!!! | eBay
> 
> Amazing AXE FX 2 deal here, also included MFC101, ATOMIC amp and cabs and flightcases.
> 
> Someone needs to snap that up, the AXE FX 2 alone sells for just under that.



That's not a Buy It Now, it'll go up. Although if it doesn't, it's a hell of a deal for sure.


----------



## Aftermath1

3074326 said:


> That's not a Buy It Now, it'll go up. Although if it doesn't, it's a hell of a deal for sure.



Probably, but even if it goes up another grand it's still a deal. Gonna watch it anyway, if that person gets all that for £2000 he/she is one lucky dude.

Damn why did I not wait for my AXE


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I didn't find a hot deals thread at the pickups forum, so let me know if this is not the place for this post.
> 
> *One day sale, today only!!!!* EMG 81x, 60x custom set on sale @ Musicians Friend for $156.99 down from $229.99, that's quite a sale.
> 
> Link, here:
> EMG 81X/60X Custom Humbucker Set | Musician's Friend
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* The sale price is still in effect, but I am not sure for how long.




I couldn't edit the post, anyways, I just checked and this offer has expired.


----------



## crg123

Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician's Friend 

Blackstar Ht-5 head - $250 normally $420!
Not sure how much longer this will be up (Stupid Deal of the day) but this is a great deal! I love this amp with all my heart! Its amazing for a practice amp, I have the combo version.


----------



## TheProgWay

Mark IV rackmount on bid at $660 only!! Doesn't come with tubes, but only a day left to go! Get it while you can guys, I already bought one so I suppose I can share this info 

MESA BOOGIE Mark IV Electric Guitar Amplifier Head W/Rack Mount Kit | eBay


----------



## TheProgWay

Aftermath1 said:


> Fractal Axe FX2 with MFC-101 and Atomic amp and CABS - flightcased! Pro Rig!!! | eBay
> 
> Amazing AXE FX 2 deal here, also included MFC101, ATOMIC amp and cabs and flightcases.
> 
> Someone needs to snap that up, the AXE FX 2 alone sells for just under that.



Holy crap this thing went cheap. Too bad its pickup only. I suppose shipping would cost a ton on it


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller

RARE 1982 White Marshall "groove tube" model JCM 800 Anniversary | eBay

I have personally played one of these white jcm 800 combos and they are the best sounding amp marshall ever made.


----------



## mcleanab

ISP Theta Preamp | eBay

No this is not mine... (You'll have to pry mine out of my cold dead hands...) but if you've ever wanted to try out one of these monsters, you can't beat it for that price!


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller

Stuart Florida EVH 5150 III brand new still in box 1495. If anyone is close that is a pretty good deal. 

EVH 5150 III 100 watt brand new in the box WHITE


----------



## wlfers

If you're in the LA area there is a guy selling a XXX for $350. Maybe you could see if he'd ship it?

Peavey Triple XXX Head


----------



## Atomshipped

$40 BKP's GOGOGO! found on my local craigslist.
Nailbomb Bridge (Alnico) (53MM) - Bare Knuckles Nailbomb bridge pickup
Abraxas Bridge (Alnico (53MM) - Bare Knuckles Abraxas bridge pickup


----------



## pylyo

Claypools bass!

Les Claypool's personal Pachyderm prototype Bass for Baby Matthew signed | eBay


----------



## sage

For the guys who love a good solid state amp, this is the best one I've ever heard. Up on our local craigslist for $500 Vanous Evolution amp head it's a sick deal for this monster. It's not really my thing (tube purists like to spend money annually on glass...), but I played in a band with a guy that had one of these and his tone was beastly.

If anyone's into this and the guy isn't willing to ship, I can buy it locally and ship it.


----------



## mcleanab

ISP Theta Preamplifier w/ Footswitch Controller | eBay


Yet ANOTHER ISP Theta Preamp up for grabs! Again, I'd have to take a bullet to the skull to let mine go, but even this price is a good grab...

Good luck!


----------



## geetar_geek79

somebody snag this!

Vetta II Head

less than 5 hours left!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcleanab

ISP Theta Preamplifier w/ Footswitch Controller | eBay

Same one I saw before, but there's a significant price drop now... this is about what I paid for mine and it's damn near a third of the value new...

If you've ever wanted to try one out, now's the time!


----------



## trippled

djpharoah said:


> Guys are posting their own warez in this thread - next one I find will get a week nap as it's direct violation of the rules posting your OWN gear on here because you do not meet requirements for the classifieds.



Why don't you guys write this on the beginning of the thread?
I didn't know this until recently when I've got a ban and I've been on this board
for years - scrolled the first page on the 7 string hot deals, didn't find any problem, posted my guitar and got banned.

Not everyone reads any page on the thread..


----------



## zilong

AMT SS-20 tube preamp currently at an insane $52, less than a day left

AMT SS-20 Tube Pre-Amplifier | eBay


----------



## frogunrua

If someone wants a good deal on a wireless system here is todays stupid deal.
Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## desmondtencents

I posted this yesterday in the studio section but thought I'd put it in here too. Not quite sure if it could be called gear but hey...
Foam by Mail, foam products, cushions, mattresses, pillows, seats, sound proofing, memory foams, mattress, pillow, 
Anyone have any experience with them? If so please share. I haven't ordered anything yet, still have some drywall work to finish first. I have their site saved in my favorites for later though.

-Cheers


----------



## ArrowHead

desmondtencents said:


> I posted this yesterday in the studio section but thought I'd put it in here too. Not quite sure if it could be called gear but hey...
> Foam by Mail, foam products, cushions, mattresses, pillows, seats, sound proofing, memory foams, mattress, pillow,
> Anyone have any experience with them? If so please share. I haven't ordered anything yet, still have some drywall work to finish first. I have their site saved in my favorites for later though.
> 
> -Cheers



I used their foam to do my entire studio. All purchased from ebay. Enough foam to treat my entire studio, plus gave a whole bunch of leftovers to a friend, for less than a pack of the Auralex tiles. Comparatively, they are the same density and material as my friend's auralex stuff. 

Watch for their "remnant" sales on ebay, they sell off b-stock product at auction - I actually got 80 sq ft of 1" wedge foam for less than $10, and there was nothing "remnant" about it - each panel was perfect.


----------



## benatat

Found this on eBay about 10 minutes ago:
Avid Eleven Rack w/ Pro Tools 10 and Expansion Pack
for 400$ plus 75$ shipping

New Digidesign Avid Eleven Rack Pro Tools 10 Eleven Rack Expansion Pack | eBay


----------



## MatthewK

Living social has deal right now for $25 you get a $50 code for musicians friend. You can't combine it with other discounts and you have to use it all in one shot. I wouldn't blow it on anything expensive because there are usually promo codes that will save you more than $25 bucks, but if you need some cheap stuff it's a pretty nice deal. Might be worth holding onto it until black friday for an extra good deal possibly.

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/510584?ref=conf-jp&rpi=90205260


----------



## JPhoenix19

For anyone looking to try Peavey ReValver, there's an eBay seller with copies of ReValver HP for $35!


----------



## JPhoenix19

Native Instruments is having their yearly after-Thanksgiving sale on just about everything. Most of their software is 50% off. So anyone who's wanted to pick up Guitar Rig can do so for half off!


----------



## Spinedriver

There's an ebay seller w/ 'refurbished' Eleven Rack units for $426 & free shipping in Canada. 
He does have a 99.% positive feedback with over 2,500 buyers. Sounds pretty legit.

AVID Digidesign ELEVEN RACK NO Pro Tools INCLUDED - INCLUDES FREE V.2 EXPANSION | eBay


----------



## PettyThief

Mesa 2x12 and Carvin Legacy

$600 for a 212 mesa and a VL100? You can sell the head alone on ebay for $400 easy... might pick this up and sell the head


----------



## mcleanab

Again, not mine... but at a helluva deal:

ISP Theta Preamplifier w Footswitch Controller | eBay

(You'll have to pry mine out of my cold dead hand....)


----------



## mcleanab

Here's an interesting one... It was a Theta Combo converted to just a preamp...

Price for shipping is a bit high, but...

ISP Theta Preamp | eBay


----------



## Decipher

Rivera Knucklehead Reverb KR100 (Price Reduced!)

I honestly wish a deal came up like this near me..... I would love to get a second Rivera KR 100.


----------



## j2bax

Not positive if this would be considered gear but I just picked up Superior Drummer 2.0 and the Metal Foundry SDX pack on Ebay for $325.00 with a best offer. I'm guessing they would except more offers of a similar range if anyone thinks thats a good deal. I've been looking around the web for the past week or so and this is definitely the best deal I could find on the pack. Toontrack Superior Drummer 2 0 Metal Foundry SDX Pack | eBay


----------



## ZEBOV

Now here's a deal!
Presonus 16.0.2


----------



## desmondtencents

I just scored one of these a few days ago. It's brand new from the factory. I think they're listing these no reserve auctions starting at $1 just to clear out some overstock. Only a couple options available if you win but still a great cab. I got mine for $405 shipped. That's around a couple hundred less than it would have been to order it direct. Maybe someone else can grab a good deal too!

4x12 Avatar Guitar Tube Amp Speaker Cabinet Celestion 100 Watt 12S New Perfect | eBay


----------



## Dakotaspex

There's a Mesa Trirec on Guitar Center's used website for $800. That's the lowest I've EVER seen one. I've never even seen a dual rec go for that low.


----------



## Jrec

Maybe someone will be interested ZVEX FUZZ Factory Guitar Effects Pedal HANDPAINTED Boutique FX Box - BRAND NEW!
ZVex Fuzz Factory Guitar Effects Pedal Handpainted Boutique FX Box Brand New 889406178380 | eBay


----------



## mcleanab

ISP Technologies Theta Preamp Rackmount 19" Version | eBay

Again, not mine... never ever mine. Someone should land on this like a sumo wrestler.


----------



## NinjaRaf

Tascam iM2 iPhone mic on amazon for cheap. I bought one and its amazing...posted a thread here with examples of it in action...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/240290-tascam-im2.html#post3594174

Amazon.com: TASCAM iM2 Channel Portable Digital Recorder: Musical Instruments


----------



## Pedantic

Devi Ever Punch hate for 55$
PUNCH HATE preorder ships before July 15th by deviever on Etsy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Just yesterday I picked up a 100w Carvin Legacy halfstack for just $600. Craigslist is the best. Some dude was moving into a dry cabin and needed to get rid of it, now it lives in my dry cabin.


----------



## wlfers

Engl 580 preamp only 1500

Engl E580 Tube MIDI Preamp | eBay


----------



## mcleanab

In Store USED ISP THETA 300 W/FOOTSWITCH | GuitarCenter

Someone should grab this up and pump it through a 4x12 loaded with Swamp Thangs.


----------



## Steve Naples

Check out this Line 6 DT25 112 Combo on Reverb:
2013 Line 6 DT25 112 Combo Brown Tolex | Reverb


----------



## JPhoenix19

Not sure whether this would go in here or in a thread in the Recording section, but MusiciansFriend has Peavey ReValver III.V (the full version) as their Stupid Deal of the Day for *$29.99!!* If you were considering taking the leap into computer modelers, now's the time to grab one of the best computer guitar amp sims out there!


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

JPhoenix19 said:


> Not sure whether this would go in here or in a thread in the Recording section, but MusiciansFriend has Peavey ReValver III.V (the full version) as their Stupid Deal of the Day for *$29.99!!* If you were considering taking the leap into computer modelers, now's the time to grab one of the best computer guitar amp sims out there!



wow, $30, I would have nabbed it, but its back up to $250, and for that price, I would go with EZ mix 2, since I already have Pod Farm.


----------



## pstar

what, wow


----------



## Coobanez

VHT/Fryette Fat-Bottom 4X12 cab with P50E's in great shape! $700, OBO.
I would buy this, but I have no use for an extra VHT/Fryette cab right now in my current financial situation.
Somebody buy this! Awesome cabs, and I'm sure the seller would take $600. Only $50 shipping too!

VHT Fat Bottom 4x12 Speaker Cabinet Cab | eBay


----------



## mcleanab

As always... this is NOT mine...

ISP Technologies Theta 212 2x12'' 400 Watt Combo | eBay

However, the video link the seller put in the ad IS mine!! I feel so special...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Guys there's a Kemper Profiling Rackmount on Guitar Center's used site right now for $1700! 

I'm actually not sure of what these go for new/used, but it seems pretty crazy that someone would willingly get shafted by GC when they could probably just as easily sell it on eBay or something


----------



## wakjob

AXE FX II used by ProTone Pedals for the development of Misha's OD/Boost pedal.

Fractal Audio Axe FX II Used in Development of Misha Mansoor Signature Pedals | eBay


----------



## Svava

*mod edit: this is not a place to list your own gear, that's what we have classifieds for*


----------



## 3074326

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Guys there's a Kemper Profiling Rackmount on Guitar Center's used site right now for $1700!
> 
> I'm actually not sure of what these go for new/used, but it seems pretty crazy that someone would willingly get shafted by GC when they could probably just as easily sell it on eBay or something



There are an amazing amount of very lazy people out there. 

Or it was stolen.


----------



## VlcRatttlehead

3074326 said:


> There are an amazing amount of very lazy people out there.
> 
> Or it was stolen.



People still get shafted regardless. Ebay takes a big cut off the price sold. Unless it's sold on Craigslist or to a friend, then expect to get the price cut.


----------



## shaunduane

I REALLY wish I had $500. Peavey 6505+ and a Mesa 4x12.

Peavey 6505+ and Mesa 4/12 Cab


----------



## tscoolberth

VlcRatttlehead said:


> People still get shafted regardless. Ebay takes a big cut off the price sold. Unless it's sold on Craigslist or to a friend, then expect to get the price cut.





Craigslist is frigging dangerous, I don't need losers at my house.


----------



## mcleanab

Would you guys make an offer on this given that the seller is pretty much brand new to ebay with only two reviews?

Engl E 570 Special Edition Preamp | eBay

(Not that I should drop that kind of money, but I was considering it...)


----------



## frankcastle

VlcRatttlehead said:


> People still get shafted regardless. Ebay takes a big cut off the price sold. Unless it's sold on Craigslist or to a friend, then expect to get the price cut.



Think the cut is around 13% considering you can reach a larger audience without having to meet them. I'd say it is worth it.

I've sold things much faster on ebay and I don't have to deal with tirekickers and lowballers.

Let's just say you have something that is worth 50% of the original value minus 13% of that gets you to 43.5% net.

If you take that same item to a place like Guitar Center what will they give you? Being in Canada we don't have guitar center but based on what pawn shops will give you you will be lucky to get 25% because they plan on selling it at 50%.

Now if you have an item that holds it's value well with ebay you will make more money than through a place that buys to resell as they will still probably give you around 20-25% regardless.

If GC is selling the unit at 1700 I bet the person could have sold it on ebay for 1300 easily. Minus 13% that's 1183.... that's probably light years apart from what they got from GC.


----------



## protest

Don't know if this was posted already, but I found this while searching CL.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/msg/4266743950.html

$2800 for 2012 PRS Custom 24, Carvin V3M head, and Mesa vertical 2x12 cab.


----------



## cGoEcYk

Anyone need a beast of a bass amp? These were like $1100 when they came out.

In Store USED GENZ BENZ GBE1200 1200W BASS AMP | GuitarCenter


----------



## Shimme

Vader 412 on Musicgoround, $550, get it while it's there!

Used VADER 412 W/EMINENCE LEG | Speaker Cabinets | Music Go Round


----------



## marshallH

I just bought a 60's or 70's vox "king wah" for $2 at a garage sale and I don't know if they are worth anything but I don't care because it is THE best sounding wah I have ever heard. Kirk Hammett would be jealous of my wah tone


----------



## cGoEcYk

Eminence Governors for cheap ($69), free shipping. They are OEM speakers made for Krank. Brand new, legit. I've bought a few. I like them way more than China V30's. 

Eminence Red Coat The Governor 12" 75W 16ohm Guitar Speaker | eBay


----------



## sage

Anyone for a $100 Flextone II head with the long version of the floor board? Holy crap. Even just as a backup rig...

Line 6 Flextone II Head (Squamish)


----------



## trouser trout

i think buddy will let this guitar go for the low low. it's been sitting there for a couple of weeks. it's brand new. i know they go for like $800 new. 


Schecter Blackjack SLS Solo 6 Black Electric Guitar 839212004977 | eBay


----------



## Shimme

Center Street Elecronics is having a pretty sweet bogo going on. They're discontinuing they're "Murphy" which is super modded out boss sd-1, so if you buy one of their Rasputin Fuzzs they'll throw in a Murphy. They only have 3 though, and I got one so if you've been looking at a Rasputin (sounds freaking sick!) and want a free "boutique" OD along with it act fast


----------



## tian

I was in Guitar Center's Hollywood location the other day and they're running a special on black Yamaha THR10Cs for $250 this month. Looks to be in-store only and not sure if it's nationwide.

A great little amp that only gets better once you plug it into a computer and start tweaking.


----------



## Blitzie

WHY CANT DEALS LIKE THIS EVER SHOW UP NEAR ME?!

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/msg/4794285375.html

Triple Rec for $700 in Texas.


----------



## USMarine75

The ultimate preamp in my opinion. Getting harder and harder to find. 

Soldano SP 77 Series II Tube Amplifier Preamp Preamplifier Nice | eBay


----------



## Partario

So they do still exist...
How much have you seen these go for?
Pro Tone Misha Mansoor Signature Overdrive Original Run of 150 Yellow | eBay


----------



## whiplash

https://www.etsy.com/listing/253319857/vintage-1980s-randall-snakeskin-full

https://www.etsy.com/listing/253319857/vintage-1980s-randall-snakeskin-full

Man, I remember the days..........


now I play through a PA.......whoodathunkit???????


----------

